# REC--Southwestern Lime Chicken with Ancho Chili Sauce



## PA Baker (Jan 27, 2005)

This sounds so good--I can't wait to try it!  I'm thinking that leftovers would be great on a salad, too!

*Southwestern Lime Chicken with Ancho Chili Sauce*

_Set out black beans, rice, lettuce, salsa and hot flour tortillas to go with the chicken._

1/2 cup fresh lime juice
6 tablespoons soy sauce
1/4 cup vegetable oil
2 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons chopped fresh oregano
1 tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 1/2 teaspoons chili powder
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
8 skinless boneless chicken breast halves 
8 slices Monterey Jack cheese
Ancho Chili Sauce 

Combine first 9 ingredients in medium bowl; whisk to blend. Place chicken in 13 x 9 x 2-inch glass baking dish. Pour marinade over. Cover and refrigerate overnight, turning occasionally. 
Prepare barbecue (medium-high heat). Remove chicken breasts from marinade. Grill chicken until just cooked through, turning occasionally, about 10 minutes. Place 1 cheese slice atop each chicken breast half; cover barbecue and cook until cheese melts, about 2 minutes. Transfer chicken breasts to plates. Serve with Ancho Chili Sauce. 

Makes 8.
Bon Appétit
July 1998


----------



## Alix (Jan 27, 2005)

Is Ancho a brand name? Will any chili sauce do you think? This sounds REALLY good. Thanks PA.


----------

